# Fake Bolivar???



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I gots this cigar, it has a "Bolivar" band on it. The size is pretty small, pencil thin and short, kinda like DaKlug's "member". The color is kinda greenish, kinda like JPH looked after he smoked his first Havana.

But what really has me concerned is that Simon Bolivar looks kinda like Pee Wee Hermann! Not like in Pee Wee's Playhouse, but later like in Pee Wee Big Top.

Is it real? Help me as I bought ten boxes of them and I don't trust the vendor.
Maybey the guys who collect rare glass top boxes can help me out.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

hehe, I lol'ed irl even


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

If they aren't wrapped in that saran wrap stuff, there is no way they can be real...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

It has both the hologram and the round stamp though right?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

We have a comedian in the house.....he'll be here all week folks....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> It has both the hologram and the round stamp though right?


Is the hologram one of those of Luke Skywalker? I want one!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Let me guess...tired of the "fake" threads too? There are enough stickies on this board already that contain every bit of information you need to identify your smokes.....do we really need to see a picture of every fake box?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

i've never seen Dave's member, so I can't help out there.

On the other hand, I have seen Jeremy's "green" face. Definitely fakes


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Why on earth did you only buy ten boxes, you should have gotten a master case. That is the limited release Bolivar "Caught with your pants down" PeeWee herman edition. Where on earth did you find them?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I gots this cigar, it has a "Bolivar" band on it. The size is pretty small, pencil thin and short, kinda like DaKlug's "member". The color is kinda greenish, kinda like JPH looked after he smoked his first Havana.
> 
> But what really has me concerned is that Simon Bolivar looks kinda like Pee Wee Hermann! Not like in Pee Wee's Playhouse, but later like in Pee Wee Big Top.
> 
> ...


they sure don't sound real to me - you shouldn't buy anything from a vendor you don't trust - I mean, you really need to buy two or three boxes of cigars that you don't know anything about before you can establish trust - right - then you can buy 10 boxes of a cigar you haven't had before.

The few times that I bought ten boxes at once, I was able to talk the vendor into giving me one of those rare glass top boxes of Cohibas for no charge.!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

joed said:


> The few times that I bought ten boxes at once, I was able to talk the vendor into giving me one of those rare glass top boxes of Cohibas for no charge.!!


Darn it!
Too bad we can't disclose vendors.
Would love a free "glass top" for my patronage.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Darn it!
> Too bad we can't disclose vendors.
> Would love a free "glass top" for my patronage.


Wait until you buy enough to get the glass eye!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Wait until you buy enough to get the glass eye!


LOL :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

joed said:


> The few times that I bought ten boxes at once, I was able to talk the vendor into giving me one of those rare glass top boxes of Cohibas for no charge.!!


:tg You need to find more appreciative vendors Brother Joe. My last 10 box purchase got me a free Cohibas Beehinie.

These things are really rare. But the vendors brothers cleaning ladies sister-in-law had a friend who once went on a donkey hike through the Swiss Alps with a worker in the Cohiba facotory, so he was able to score some Beehinies!!! Cool!:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> :tg You need to find more appreciative vendors Brother Joe. My last 10 box purchase got me a free Cohibas Beehinie.
> 
> These things are really rare. But the vendors brothers cleaning ladies sister-in-law had a friend who once went on a donkey hike through the Swiss Alps with a worker in the Cohiba facotory, so he was able to score some Beehinies!!! Cool!:tu


Amazing Vic!
You have now really made me jealous.
You know who the worker in the factory was?
My uncle Raul.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I gots this cigar, it has a "Bolivar" band on it. The size is pretty small, pencil thin and short, kinda like DaKlug's "member". The color is kinda greenish, kinda like JPH looked after he smoked his first Havana.
> 
> But what really has me concerned is that Simon Bolivar looks kinda like Pee Wee Hermann! Not like in Pee Wee's Playhouse, but later like in Pee Wee Big Top.
> 
> ...


:r

You been trading with Joker & Rob again? I know Joker is of Japanese heritage, but he doesn't mix up his r's and l's. When he told you he had some Borivars, that's exactly what he had for you. It's a special blend they store in the rafters of the patio. All the patio posse guys smoke 'em like candy. The problem is, Rob can't spell, so he actually put Bolivar on the labels he made up. Ya gotta watch those two like a hawk. 

BTW, now that we're talking about such things, I have a bunch of cigars in my Edisonador. What do you think I should smoke tonight? I just can't decide.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Phucktard! :r



Bruce said:


> I gots this cigar, it has a "Bolivar" band on it. The size is pretty small, pencil thin and short, kinda like DaKlug's "member". The color is kinda greenish, kinda like JPH looked after he smoked his first Havana.
> 
> But what really has me concerned is that Simon Bolivar looks kinda like Pee Wee Hermann! Not like in Pee Wee's Playhouse, but later like in Pee Wee Big Top.
> 
> ...


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce, I'll be up your way next week and I'll check it out in person if you would like. :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

This thread is worthless without Pics..:r


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

galaga said:


> :r
> 
> You been trading with Joker & Rob again? I know Joker is of Japanese heritage, but he doesn't mix up his r's and l's. When he told you he had some Borivars, that's exactly what he had for you.


Now that is funny! :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

:r Def fake. My Simon Bolivar looks more like Pee Wee in "Pee Wee's Big Adventure". I'd say end them back and make sure you have a pre-incarceration Pee Wee esk Bolivar...the post-incarceration Pee Wee esk Bolivars have the public exposure hologram starting with XXX and are totally fake.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

JPH said:


> We have a comedian in the house.....he'll be here all week folks....


Is this an audience or an oil painting??

Try the veal


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

JPH said:


> We have a comedian in the house.....he'll be here all week folks....


I hope he hangs around for longer than that....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Pm An Fog Newb!!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Phucktard! :r


:r:r Classic!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

pee wee herman huh, you might be getting pee wee'd cause i think the vendor is jerkin you around. j/k sounds bad though, typically if you think they are.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Let me guess...tired of the "fake" threads too? There are enough stickies on this board already that contain every bit of information you need to identify your smokes.....do we really need to see a picture of every fake box?


Yes, we do, Master. :r


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

not much to say but....


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Amazing Vic!
> You have now really made me jealous.
> You know who the worker in the factory was?
> My uncle Raul.


wow, it's such a small world Carlos!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It's not fake, Bruce. It was part of a two cigar and DVD set out out by Bolivar in 1999, much like Fuente put out the Forbidden X packages with the two Forbidden X cigars and the Fuente DVD.

I bought one of this set back when I first started smoking, and kept the DVD...here is a copy:






P.S......How do you know so very much about Dave's "member"? I remember you did sleep upstairs at the Shack last year....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> It's not fake, Bruce. It was part of a two cigar and DVD set out out by Bolivar in 1999, much like Fuente put out the Forbidden X packages with the two Forbidden X cigars and the Fuente DVD.
> 
> I bought one of this set back when I first started smoking, and kept the DVD...here is a copy:
> 
> ...


He does seem to know too much about Klug's member doesn't he.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fredster said:


> He does seem to know too much about Klug's member doesn't he.


He seems to have all the "intimate" details.... :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I gots this cigar, it has a "Bolivar" band on it. The size is pretty small, pencil thin and short, kinda like DaKlug's "member". The color is kinda greenish, kinda like JPH looked after he smoked his first Havana.
> 
> But what really has me concerned is that Simon Bolivar looks kinda like Pee Wee Hermann! Not like in Pee Wee's Playhouse, but later like in Pee Wee Big Top.
> 
> ...


Did the box come with a hologram of Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck on it?

ATL


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> He seems to have all the "intimate" details.... :r


:r Oh shet, that one is going to leave a mark! :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Well, since we all know that Bruce doesn't smoke cigars anymore...I'm surprised he'd even care. I mean - just crush the cigars and put them in your pipe. FWIW, you seem to know a little too much about Dave's anatomy, Bruce.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I gots this cigar, it has a "Bolivar" band on it. The size is pretty small, pencil thin and short, kinda like DaKlug's "member". The color is kinda greenish, kinda like JPH looked after he smoked his first Havana.
> 
> But what really has me concerned is that Simon Bolivar looks kinda like Pee Wee Hermann! Not like in Pee Wee's Playhouse, but later like in Pee Wee Big Top.
> 
> ...


From the sounds of things, I'd say the Bolivar is legit but Klug's member?...not so sure.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

At least he didn't say lugs member was green...

:tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

who said I no longer smoke cigars? I will gladly smoke any fine, vintage and rare cigars that you offer me Mike!

You should take a drive out to my place in BFI.....you are welcome to raid my humi. I think you could find something to smoke from my meager collection.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Bruce said:


> who said I no longer smoke cigars? I will gladly smoke any fine, vintage and rare cigars that you offer me Mike!
> 
> You should take a drive out to my place in BFI.....you are welcome to raid my humi. I think you could find something to smoke from my meager collection.


Now That is an invitation I can't turn down! And obviously the same applies to you and my humidor.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

The Chicago area sure has some awesome brothers up there! No Tom, I'm not counting you.  I wish I were a few hours further North myself. :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> The Chicago area sure has some awesome brothers up there! No Tom, I'm not counting you.  I wish I were a few hours further North myself. :ss


Hey bro, any time you're up here give me a call! The humidor is always open for guys such as Bruce and yourself.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> The Chicago area sure has some awesome brothers up there! No Tom, I'm not counting you.  I wish I were a few hours further North myself. :ss


Hey? What did I do??? :r


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I just want to say I enjoy reading "banter" amongst friends. Some funny stuff here! Carry on... :ss


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I cant get over the Idea that Bruce watched pee wees playhouse , and then went and saw the pee wee big top movie...... I think hes a fan


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cubans are overrated!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

do they have gold foil wrapped around them? if not they're definately fake


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce --

Bro', you need to hang out w/ the brothers at some of the upcoming herfs. The SoCal MegaHerf is a good one in mind.

There you'll find many brothers & sisters who not only know their CHIT, but can really appreciate well made, aged cigars!
Now I know of several conterfeits that smoke real well . . . I've got a few. But the key is knowing they're counterfeits and appreciating what THEY offer.

Now, knowing some really knowledgeable gorillas & trusting their advice is also key. I'd recommend that to any inexperienced gorillas.

:w

P.S. Will I be seeing you at this year's Shack Herf?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Posted this on another thread, but I think it is apropos here as well.

The point is that most of us who have been smoking Cuban cigars for a while (I have been for about 11 years, and am by no means an expert nor even among the most tenured cigar smokers on this board, length of membership at CS notwithstanding) have all been in basically the same position as you. The fact of the matter is that when I started down this path, I made sure to focus on only purchasing from shops with reputable B&M stores and/or from countries with very stringent tobacco regulations (i.e., lower overall risk of fakes). In addition, I relied heavily on books (Gerard's books - all four of them - are great resources, as are The Journey of the Havana Cigar, and many others...hell, there was no "MRN" back then). I did a TON of searching/internet research with regards to validating authenticity (many, many websites with "counterfeit Cuban" primers out there...you just have to take the effort to look for them). I guess the first point I'm trying to make is that I started slowly and armed with a ton of research. The second point is that the information is out there, you merely have to put forth the effort to uncover it. Sorry if this post comes off as elitist or offensive, but I think that too often we on the "cigar boards" tend to rely on others to "do the research for us". Invest a little time. Read. Study. Then purchase. In the long-run, you will be rewarded.


----------

